# what form of marketing has worked best for you?



## Phtoo (Jan 31, 2012)

out of your marketing strategies, which have you found most successful?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 31, 2012)

Word of mouth


----------



## NickA (Jan 31, 2012)

Another vote for word of mouth.  I don't do pro photography, but I have my own IT consulting business.  All my clients from the last 3 years have came from a current client telling someone else about me.  Or a current client telling me someone he knows needs some work done.  I don't advertise or anything.  I don't even have a Facebook page!  That's almost unheard of isn't it??


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 31, 2012)

Word of mouth!!! Networking with other businesses and organizations!!!


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 31, 2012)

What type of photography are we talking about?

For my art (fine art images) etc, Galleries and then by  word of mouth of course
For events - word of mouth only


----------



## Jesse11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Word of mouth


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 31, 2012)

Word of Mouth has been my biggest method. I also wear a hat I had customized with my website name on it when I'm out and about shooting... It's been working as well.


----------



## aohara2001 (Feb 1, 2012)

word of mouth here as well.  Facebook has helped a lot as well.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard that knowing what the hell you're doing and producing a quality product goes a long way.  If you're good at what you do, you don't have to find work... work will find you.


----------



## dogusmeatus (Feb 1, 2012)

Reading these posts... they are absolutely correct... I Run a division of a large company... have dealers that literally spend hundreds of thousands on all sorts of advertising. You have to do that to plant the seeds... but the growth inevitably comes from "Word of Mouth" from happy customers.


----------



## rub (Feb 1, 2012)

1) Word of mouth
2) Personal Networking
3) Facebook
4) Bridal Fairs


----------



## nlnstudios (Feb 2, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> I've heard that knowing what the hell you're doing and producing a quality product goes a long way.  If you're good at what you do, you don't have to find work... work will find you.



I totally agree!!


----------



## Free1 (Feb 4, 2012)

an the winner is "Word of mouth"


----------



## philsphoto (Feb 5, 2012)

Word of mouth and your social circles like work and church.  Google adwords has brought me some business.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 6, 2012)

a card and a handshake. I need to get some cards made though. That might be the problem.


----------



## vtf (Feb 7, 2012)

A Super Bowl ad. jk
Just make sure you know what you're doing, negative word of mouth is just as effective in a negative sense.


----------



## thecarrettos (Feb 14, 2012)

I started my photography business in a new city, where I didnt' have much word of mouth to work off of. Google Adwords has been a godsend for me.


----------



## Pencil (Feb 16, 2012)

Networking with other related businesses, word of mouth, and online stuff like google / adwords / blogging / etc


----------



## skieur (Feb 20, 2012)

Media presentations as in multi-image productions and shows.

skieur


----------



## ghache (Feb 20, 2012)

Word of mouth mostly. facebook (2500 potential clients that gets update of my work all the time), online ads and giving away business cards.

Lately i started a small referel program. I give 2 business cards that as a -10% on it so my client can give them to familly and friends. I got a bunch of clients calling in with these cards lately. 10% is not much off but seems it enought to bring them in. this is working well for me so far.


----------

